# Interesting new vice.



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Just saw this reviewed on Rockwell BenchJaws™ - NewWoodworker.com LLC looks like a a great vise for $130 . Anyone with first hand experience.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

roofner said:


> Just saw this reviewed on Rockwell BenchJaws™ - NewWoodworker.com LLC looks like a a great vise for $130 . Anyone with first hand experience.


Looks interesting. Went to the Rockwell site, it shows the add on's. 2 add on's is a total of 2/3 the cost of the whole thing. Myself, I'd want the whole thing or none. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Gene I agree with your comments. 
I don't have a heated shop. 
I am in the process of building a new work bench, and I only work on projects when it's warm.
So I'll probably build it one piece at a time and and buy one piece at a time.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like a modern version of a shaving horse to me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JOAT said:


> Looks like a modern version of a shaving horse to me.


My first thought, also....


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Rather get something like the Triton SuperJaws as it's more versatile and strong as nails.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a lot of plastic that would concern me. The reach is also limited and you lose a good portion of your bench top to it. 
I put one of these on my bench and I would say there isn't anything better. Veritas® Twin-Screw Vise - Lee Valley Tools You need dogs and dog holes in the bench to use it but there is nothing sticking up when you don't need it and it will handle objects as long as the bench. More money but stronger and more versatile.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

years ago I bought a Vunder Vice at a garage sale.It is the most useful vice in my shop! I dont think they have been made for years,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hilton, that is the same as the Rockwell Jaw horse which the Bench jaws are based on.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Dakota Kid said:


> years ago I bought a Vunder Vice at a garage sale.It is the most useful vice in my shop! I dont think they have been made for years,




Is that similar to the parrot vise?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Mike said:


> Hilton, that is the same as the Rockwell Jaw horse which the Bench jaws are based on.


Thanks Mike.


----------

